# Cleaning the OUTSIDE of an acrylic tank?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Our 36g tank is a bow front, which means the bow is acrylic.... we're finding it's getting all water spotty and smeared on the outside, and I've tried just using water and a paper towel to clean it. 

I also tried vinegar and water, then wiping it down... still streaky.

I tried a biodegradable cleaner (don't worry, I did NOT spray it on the tank - I sprayed it on the paper towel in a completely different room, then wiped down the front of the tank, staying away from the lid.) Still streaky........ would that work if I did it using the same method and some Windex?

Any other suggestions? :fish9:


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Try with windex.. it should work.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

try using a microfiber towel and a little water on the towel and just whip it down


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks! I'm gonna' try the windex... or the microfiber........funny, Mike suggested Microfiber as well...... I guess he does know a thing or two, lol! XD


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use vinegar and a paper towel then dry off with a sham wow.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just spray Windex on the towel and then wipe. Don't spray on your tank. Are acrylics harder to clean than glass aquariums? I just wipe my down after my water changes....which I have to since usually there is water all over them.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, the acrylic is def' harder to clean!

Oooh, a Sham Wow! I've got one of those! Didn't even think of that! Nice!


----------

